# Power Tongue Jack Mod



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Finally got it on the trailer...









Vern


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

i will tell you -- they sure come in handy during freakish rain downpours when you want to tip the trailer back a little to get the water off the roof quicker -- 

of all the mods i have done -- this one was the easiest and paid for itself the first time i used it...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I ordered mine on last Sunday night online, it came on Thursday afternoon. The DH installed in about 20 min and we were on the road with it by 6pm. It was very handy and easy to use. I even did the complete unhook when we came in this afternoon. Love it!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you find that it's a little louder than you expected? The first time I used mine I thought it might have eaten itself, but then it worked OK.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just the sight of that electric jack almost brings a tear to my eyes...

Have you used it yet (meaning while camping..not the 10 times you showed all your neighbors)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There you go Vern








Now you can take it easy when hooking & unhooking
Best mod I ever did









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice, the electric tongue jack makes me smile every time I use it.

Mike


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Looks good!! I'm sure it'll make camping life that much easier









jewels


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Good deal, way to go. Enjoy the new power jack!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern,

Used mine first time camping this past weekend. What a great mod. You'll love it.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll get mine next year. I should have to suffer through at least one year with cranking up to install the Equalizer before "earning" such an upgrade.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey!! Don't forget to carry a spare fuse just in case







. My first rtip I blew the fuse and let me tell you its harder to crank with the motor and gears turning as well







.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

What's a hand crank tongue jack?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice job Vern, you are going to wonder why you waited so long.

Oh, and BTW, when tipping the trailer back during those 'freakish rain downpours', don't forget to raise the rear stabilizers first!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> I'll get mine next year. I should have to suffer through at least one year with cranking up to install the Equalizer before "earning" such an upgrade.
> [snapback]115470[/snapback]​


Naw..you deserve it NOW. If you've cranked that sucker up once...consider you duty paid in full!!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Al phoned today to see how much they are - $400 bones!! ouch! So, I told him since he hasnt had to crank a trailer in 3 yrs, he has to do it for at least a year before he can get an upgrade







LOL can you tell Im not the one doing it???







He bought a second battery instead for $100.







but seriously, if he really wanted it he could get it. sunny he knows that!









jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know, Jewels...

If you bought one here in Oregon while down for the fall rally, you could get a pretty nice jack for well under $300. We would even help you install it at the rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outdorsz (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations on installing the electronic tongue jack! I'm hoping your knowledge and experience will be able to help me...I just purchased an Ultra 3002 Electric Tongue Jack that I will be trying to install this weekend. I haven't done this before, so I'm already having difficulty in following the installation instructions...step #7 states: "Install the Fuse Holder. The Fuse Holder can be installed by means of either crimping or soldering the connections. For convenience the Fuse Holder can be installed close to the Tongue Jack motor or it can be installed near the power source." I don't understand this....crimp the Fuse Holder to what?? Help!!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

outdorsz said:


> Congratulations on installing the electronic tongue jack! I'm hoping your knowledge and experience will be able to help me...I just purchased an Ultra 3002 Electric Tongue Jack that I will be trying to install this weekend. I haven't done this before, so I'm already having difficulty in following the installation instructions...step #7 states: "Install the Fuse Holder. The Fuse Holder can be installed by means of either crimping or soldering the connections. For convenience the Fuse Holder can be installed close to the Tongue Jack motor or it can be installed near the power source." I don't understand this....crimp the Fuse Holder to what?? Help!!
> [snapback]116077[/snapback]​


Here's a pic showing the crimp and install location I used.

Vern


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Vern, there's a lttle rust showing in that pic. Better include paint in your supermodding projects.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> Vern, there's a lttle rust showing in that pic. Better include paint in your supermodding projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of just let jeff28rsds at it!
That guy is a Rust Removin' Machine!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Mine has a light with switch in front. "How sweet it is" for dark get-aways or arrivals. An electric jack has to be in the top 5 list, and I'd have trouble coming up with the other 4. My wife loves it.

emaggio


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

emaggio said:


> Mine has a light with switch in front. "How sweet it is" for dark get-aways or arrivals. An electric jack has to be in the top 5 list, and I'd have trouble coming up with the other 4. My wife loves it.
> 
> emaggio
> [snapback]116524[/snapback]​


Mine has the light too, but I think I'd get more light off the reflection of an eclipsed moon.


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

What do you all think of the Ultra 3502 Power Tongue Jack CW has on sale for $219 right now for my 28RSDS?


----------

